# Sticky  Rate our Skyscrapers!



## Hudson11

Hi There!

It is with great excitement that I can announce that the Rate Our Talls section is being revamped. This includes a section where you can rate all of the world's currently completed 250m+ skyscrapers. When you're done checking the progress of your favorite new projects, hop on over and rate your favorite completed ones. 

*To rate your favorite completed skyscrapers, click on this link!*


----------

